# The Things You Find on the Beach When Looking for a Tarpon Tag



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

This was discovered on the beach in Louisiana near where the recent tarpon tag that popped off was found.

(I bet before you clicked here, you thought you were going to see some celebrity naked or in a small bikini - didn't you - be honest!!!)


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

wow, now id like to hear the story behind that, looks like two pretty nice trucks. well used to be!!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

no kiddin!


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*beer????*

And I bet there was no alcohol at all involved in that incident.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Hey..............thats My Truck!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jk Lol


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Scott said:


> (I bet before you clicked here, you thought you were going to see some celebrity naked or in a small bikini - didn't you - be honest!!!)


YEAH actually I did....you OWE me!:spineyes:


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

so......think the tide might have came in for a bit.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if it was a ****-*** or an aggie?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The ****[email protected]@@ was in the white truck the aggie was operating the tow truck. maybe?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

u guys are baaaadddd


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Good pic for all the GM lovers


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

ahhhhhhh!!!!! now I am blind!!


----------



## NSF15 (Aug 27, 2007)

Insurance job maybe? 

We get those all the time down here in Miami.


New Dawn Charters
Capt. Mo Estevez


----------

